# Uefi Supported Motherboards.



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 1, 2011)

I am working on a project for work. 

I need to build 2 Low end servers that have support for Uefi. 

Here is my issue. I am having a hell of a time finding a motherboard that supports it. 

after a ton of time on google i am no closer. 

I have found boards from asus, msi and intel. newegg doesnt carry them anymore (yes folks socket 775 is dead.)


Intel is the only one i can find on newegg.
Intel BOXDP55WB LGA 1156 Intel P55 Micro ATX Intel...


Can anyone suggest another motherboard (it can be intel as well but it must be a diffrent chipset)


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 1, 2011)

think i found one. 

Intel BOXDP55SB LGA 1156 Intel P55 Micro ATX Intel...


----------



## erixx (Feb 1, 2011)

lots of sandybridge new mobos with uef....


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 1, 2011)

yes, but the problem is finding where it is listed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 1, 2011)

try this

http://www.uefi.org/news/uefi_industry/UEFIEvaluationPlatforms_2010.pdf


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sadly, all the new Sandy Bridge boards are being suspended/recalled because of the chipset SATA degradation issue.


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sadly, all the new Sandy Bridge boards are being suspended/recalled because of the chipset SATA degradation issue.



just means you have to use an add-on sata card if you want many ports as the problem doesn't affect sata 6gbps or ports 1+2 on the sata 3gbps apparently


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.uefi.org/news/uefi_industry/UEFIEvaluationPlatforms_2010.pdf



heh, thats where i found the intel boards. 

Of that list, there are only 4 on newegg. all of them are using the same chipsets.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-uefi-firmware,2486-3.html


----------



## erixx (Feb 1, 2011)

i was going to write about the issue and the withdrawal here, but you guys are fast as F!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 4, 2011)

erixx said:


> lots of sandybridge new mobos with uef....



and lots more that suspended coz the chip problems


----------



## wiak (Feb 4, 2011)

many amd brazos boards has UEFI, btw they also have a amd sb850 based sata controller aka 6Gbps on all ports and raid support


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 4, 2011)

wiak said:


> many amd brazos boards has UEFI, btw they also have a amd sb850 based sata controller aka 6Gbps on all ports and raid support



but the really hard part is they dont list that as an option when you look at the mb specs.

there used to be a easy way to tell. if the board supported booting from 3tb drives / partitions.  Then gigabyte found away with out using uefi


----------



## wiak (Feb 5, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> but the really hard part is they dont list that as an option when you look at the mb specs.
> 
> there used to be a easy way to tell. if the board supported booting from 3tb drives / partitions.  Then gigabyte found away with out using uefi


then dont, you can install windows on a small ssd/usbdrive so why on a 3TB harddrive?


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 6, 2011)

wiak said:


> then dont, you can install windows on a small ssd/usbdrive so why on a 3TB harddrive?



i dont need to boot from a 3tb drive, i was stating that was one method of finding them. I needed the uefi support for windows installs / and restores.


----------

